

ELIZA Talking – HTML5 Speech I/O Demo - brunooo
http://www.masswerk.at/eliza

======
foogered
Typing "fizzbuzz" into the chatbox gives you a couple extra accent options.

------
_delirium
Side question: is it known how close these ports are to the original? As far
as I can find, the rule mechanism the original ELIZA used is well documented,
and some example transcripts are published. But nowhere can I find
documentation of the specific rules implemented by the original ELIZA _in_
that rule mechanism, to produce those example transcripts. Where did the rules
in the many latter-day ports come from? Are some of them based directly on the
original code lineage, before it disappeared? Or is it actually still
available somewhere, and I just can't find it? Or did they invent their own
rules in the spirit of the original, aiming to reproduce its behavior but not
via a direct port?

~~~
masswerk
I think some ports claim to be based on the original port to Lisp. I've never
seen any of the original SLIP code or data. The rules seem to be authentic,
since they are producing Weizenbaum's sample conversation.

As for elizabot.js see:
[http://www.masswerk.at/elizabot/eliza_test.html](http://www.masswerk.at/elizabot/eliza_test.html)

------
mratzloff
Nice work on the user interface. It's a relatively simple application of pre-
existing libraries, but the interface makes it really slick.

~~~
masswerk
all JS comes from the same source ...

------
marquis
She never stops to amuse me.

YOU: i think you are a confused robot, eliza

ELIZA: Perhaps you would like to be a confused robot.

------
masswerk
Tip: Best with Chrome to enjoy the thrills of a real chat using HTML5 voice
recognition. (TTS also works on iPad.)

------
wslh
I am waiting for the Turing test for children. It would be an amazing
application for preschoolers.

~~~
masswerk
:-)

------
thomasfl
Try this in the javascript console:

    
    
        meSpeak.speak('This is awesome');

------
pierlux
I feel like I'm chatting with Angela Bennett in The Net. "You are one of us!
One of us."

------
zobzu
On firefox the synthesized voice is weird. On Chrome its fine.

------
walid
...and I am a bit negative!

